# 10.3 i386 random reboots



## richesi (Apr 5, 2018)

We are trying to install new servers with Freebsd 10.3 i386.
The application software only runs on 386
It is working ok on 7.4 & 4.11, but we need current tls 1.2 for perl usage

We have tried 2 new Dell PowerEdge T30 servers 
Intel Xeon processor E3-1225 v5
8MB cache on Intel Xeon E3
8MB cache on Intel Xeon E3-1225 v5

Both servers will randomly reboot after 4hours to 4 days.  No messages or errors.
Testing by having server tar 9gb databases to 10 tarball files each hour.

Also tried a new  HPE Proliant ML10 Gen9  with Xeon processor   same reboots

Tried both servers in production, rebooted after 1-4 hours using 40-55 telnet user sessions.

Is their any small servers that would work better or patches to get these to work
Any help would be greatly appreciated

Rich


----------



## leebrown66 (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you realize FreeBSD 10.3 will be EOL at the end of this month.

This kind of question is better suited to the mailing lists (FreeBSD-hardware) where the developers tend to hangout.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2018)

richesi said:


> We have tried 2 new Dell PowerEdge T30 servers
> Intel Xeon processor E3-1225 v5
> 8MB cache on Intel Xeon E3
> 8MB cache on Intel Xeon E3-1225 v5


I very much doubt any of these machines have 4GB or less. So I would really recommend using AMD64 instead of i386. Is there any specific reason why you picked i386?

And, as leebrown66 noted, FreeBSD 10.3 will be EoL soon. For new servers I wouldn't recommend going with any 10.x version and go straight to 11 (due to the impending EoL of the whole 10 branch).


----------



## richesi (Apr 12, 2018)

Getting random reboots after 1-3 days 10.3 i386 tried various patch levels
No crash, no console info

On 2 New Dell PowerEdge T30 servers with Xeon E3-1225 V5.e 3.30Ghz CPU.s
Also on 1 new HP Prolient ML10 GEN9 with same Xeon CPU
Fails in production after 1-4 hours
Fails in testing just using tar on directorys with many files total 6gb to tarball

Using i386 instead of amd64 because application programs require ibcs2 module (not in amd64 versions)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2018)

Lets keep the same issue with the same questions in the same thread please.

Threads merged.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2018)

richesi said:


> Using i386 instead of amd64 because application programs require ibcs2 module (not in amd64 versions)


The ibcs2 module was to be removed almost 14 years ago. Apparently it still exists in i386 but I doubt there's been any development since that time. I guess it currently has quite a bit of code rot. 

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2004-June/030060.html


----------



## richesi (Apr 18, 2018)

I realize the ibsc2 module is old, but the basic bug remains that 10.3 i386 with current patches (29) remains
unstable on servers with newer hardware (like xeon E3-1225 V5).  This is just basic OS load and script
to tar 9gb of directories to a file, repeatly.  3 new servers will reboot between 2-4 days.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2018)

You can try reporting the bug but I fear nobody will actually try and resolve the issue.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi


----------

